# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Los 20 más caudalosos

## REC

Muy buenas, os propongo poner e ir etiquetando con alguna foto los que, a vuestro juicio, son los 20 ríos más caudalosos de España (caudal medio, no en crecidas), ahí van los míos:
DUERO, EBRO, MIÑO, SIL, ESLA, PISUERGA, TORMES, ARAGON, SEGRE, CINCA, NALON, TAMBRE, TAJO, TIETAR, ALAGON, GUADALQUIVIR, GUADIANA, ULLA, NARCEA Y LOS NOGUERA.

Espero réplicas y fotos; un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ El caudal medio no es algo "a juicio de".. hay estadísticas pa eso! XD

El Ebro es el mas caudaloso de ejpaña, con bastante diferencia. Al menos hasta donde lo empiezan a desecar con regadíos.

----------


## REC

Hombre, ya me imagino que habrá datos en los anuarios de aforos y demás; pero lo que trataba de proponer es según las apreciaciones y/o conocimientos de gente que haya visto bastantes y puedan ampliar la información; (estoy seguro que no son esos 20).
Por cierto, yo mas bien diría que el Ebro y el Duero son los más caudalosos con diferencia, aunque entre ellos no tanta, lo que ocurre es que el Ebro tiene más crecidas debido a su vertiente pirenaica, he visto un montón de veces el Duero en Tordesillas y el Ebro en Zaragoza (curso medio de ambos) y van por el estilo. (sobre 350-400 m3/s). En lo de los regadíos te doy la razón.
Un saludo

----------


## rondamon

El Guadalquivir lleva en estos momentos 1388,66 m³/s a su paso por Alcala del Rio en Sevilla.
Estos datos los facilita de manera instantanea el SAIH.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...ih/Inicio.aspx

----------


## CerroLorco

Por decir alguno y como mera opinión, citaré:
1. Ebro
2. Duero
3. Tajo
4. Guadalquivir
5. Miño
6. Guadiana
7. Segre (Segre + Cinca + Nogueras)
8. Esla
9. Sil
10. Pisuerga
11. Aragón
12. Genil
13. Alagón
14. Tietar
15. Tormes
16. Arga
17. Navia
18. Narcea
19. Cinca
20. Jarama
Creo no estar muy desencaminado.

----------


## Salut

^^ 

15.000 hm3 el Ebro
11.000 hm3 el Duero
8.000 hm3 Tajo
7.000 hm3 Guadalquivir
4.000 hm3 Guadiana
etc.

----------


## sergi1907

Hombre es que hay épocas en que el Ebro parece más un mar que un río. Cuando comienza el deshielo su caudal es espectacular

----------


## ben-amar

> Por decir alguno y como mera opinión, citaré:
> 1. Ebro
> 2. Duero
> 3. Tajo
> 4. Guadalquivir
> 5. Miño
> 6. Guadiana
> 7. Segre (Segre + Cinca + Nogueras)
> 8. Esla
> ...


Sobra el Genil, el Jarama y , creo, el Arga.
Pondría el Bidasoa, Guadiaro y el Nalón.

----------


## ben-amar

A tenor de las fotografias que he tomado, y puesto en el hilo destinado al rio Genil, creo que debo rectificar e incluir dicho rio en el ranking, lo cual me alegra muchisimo.
Fotos 7/8/10; http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=9040
Un saludo a todos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A tenor de las fotografias que he tomado, y puesto en el hilo destinado al rio Genil, creo que debo rectificar e incluir dicho rio en el ranking, lo cual me alegra muchisimo.
> Fotos 7/8/10; http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=9040
> Un saludo a todos


Pero aquí hay que tener cuidado...

En verano sí, pero una vez que acaben las campañas de riego, en invierno no llevará apenas agua salvo que le caigan unas precipitaciones bastante generosas... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

No hay cuidado, este año está Iznajar de dulce. :Big Grin: 
El rio vulve a ser lo que era :Smile:

----------

